# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - Samsung , LG , HTC New Models added

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [08 JUNE 2011]  Description :   *HTC Hero A6277 (HTC Hero 200) Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SHW-M110s Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SCH-W760 Repair Dead Boot* *LG CU915/ CU920 Repair Dead Boot* *ORT Plus V1.50*   What's new in ORT Plus V1.50  OMAP3630 CPU Handling IMPROVED OMAP3630 and 8GB [iNAND] Embedded Drivers addedMotorola Droid 2 Global Supported with [iNAND]   Released Stuffs :   HTC HERO 200 JTAG PinoutHTC HERO 200 Repair FileHTC HERO 200 FULL DUMPHTC HERO 200 Repair GuideSamsung SHW-M110s JTAG PinoutSamsung SHW-M110s Repair FileSamsung SHW-M110s Repair GuideSamsung SCH-W760 DumpSamsung SCH-W760JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-W760 Repair GuideSamsung SCH-W760 FULL DumpLG CU915 / CU920 JTAG PinoutLG CU915 / CU920 Repair GuideLG CU915 / CU920 DumpLG CU915 / CU920 FULL DumpORT Plus V1.50   *Discussion*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Previous Update :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

